# Let Dish know we want Fox Soccer plus HD!!!



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

Sponsored Links 
Hey,here is the link where we can request FS plus and FSC in HD !!!
http://foxsoccer.channelfinder.net/start-v2.asp
http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/plus

Its worth to try...


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Have you tried this? I put in my zip code and it only let's me select local cable providers. I can't see a way to indicate that I want this on dish.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

scroll down...


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I've done it also. The game just looks so much better on ESPN2HD this year.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

We can only HOPE both FOX soccer stations are picked up and both in HD. 
With the world cup going on, maybe it will help, as soccer will be on the upswing viewership.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

This part of we could not care less for soccer of any sort. You might want to rephrase that as "some of us want..." :lol:


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

You may find that your "we" is a lot smaller than you think for a satellite provider who's main advantage over their competitor is a wealth of international programming.

Rest assured that the needs of these subscribers in the US is very important to Dish Network in their plans to overtake DirecTv in the next 2 years. Soccer is that subscribership's overwhelming sport of choice and they know that that's enough to sway a great number of their core demographic to switch to whichever provider gives them their favorite sport in HD. Dish already knows that DirecTv has the monopoly on the NFL (and is cash strapped because of it). It's an easy decision to strengthen their hold on the other side of the sports spectrum - for a LOT less money - which is dominated in viewership by the audience that they, and only they, cater to 

Let's just say that, for the sake of Dish, they'd be best served not to screw this one up.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

And yet if soccer is the sport of choice, they sure aren't working very hard to get Gol TV


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I do miss GolTV for the Bundesliga.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

commodore_dude said:


> And yet if soccer is the sport of choice, they sure aren't working very hard to get Gol TV


good point.... that pretty much kills my argument


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

Good news for now.There is FSC HD in the uplink today.Just flip the switch!!!


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

janko said:


> Good news for now.There is FSC HD in the uplink today.Just flip the switch!!!


Where did you learn this and exactly what does "in the uplink" mean?:grin:


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

you can read up on "the uplink" over at:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...4-04pm-uplink-activity-report-27-changes.html

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-uplink-center/125665-welcome-uplink-center.html

and other threads at that site.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm wet


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

4135 - TMP10 [MPEG4 HD] added to Ciel-2 129W TP 23 ConUS beam (NA)
4135 - TMP10 [MPEG4 HD] added to Nimiq5 72.7W TP 32 ConUS beam (NA)
4149(149) - TMP62 [MPEG4 HD] added to Ciel-2 129W TP 20 ConUS beam (NA)
4149(149) - TMP62 [MPEG4 HD] added to Nimiq5 72.7W TP 03 ConUS beam (NA)

Hmm, hopefully BBC America and Fox Soccer, could be some good times ahead.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Just in time since BBC America is going to carry some of the Six Nation rugby games next month.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

happy happy happy!

joy joy joy!


----------

